# Où trouver Xcode ?



## Macnico01 (12 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, je c'est pas si c'est ici que je peut poster sa mais je voulais savoir ou je peut trouver xcode pour lion 10.7 gratuitement et legalement ? Merci d avence pour vos reponce


----------



## brieucdesamois (12 Septembre 2011)

Sur l'AppStore.

C'est gratuit et le téléchargement demande juste "un peu de temps".

Pour Lion, il s'agit de la version 4.


----------



## Macnico01 (12 Septembre 2011)

Ok il faut un compte developeur ou pas ?


----------



## ntx (12 Septembre 2011)

A partir du MAS, non; à partir du site développeur d'Apple, oui (mais c'est toujours gratuit).


----------



## Larme (12 Septembre 2011)

Non.
Pour développer pas besoin de compte...
Pour distribuer tes applications sur le Mac App Store, il te faut un compte. Il reste la diffusion « normale », qui elle est gratuite, hein 
Pour distribuer tes applications sur l'AppStore, il te faut un compte, de même si tu veux essayer tes applications sur de _vrais_ appareils. Il reste également Cydia, mais vu que je ne connais pas...


----------



## Macnico01 (12 Septembre 2011)

Ok c'est quoi le MAS ? Ya un lien ?


----------



## ntx (12 Septembre 2011)

*M*ac *A*pp *S*tore, disponible sur 10.6 et 10.7.


----------



## Macnico01 (12 Septembre 2011)

Ok merci


----------



## Macnico01 (13 Septembre 2011)

Voila je l'ai telecharger mais il et pas en francais c'est normal ?


----------



## Larme (13 Septembre 2011)

Si tu veux programmer, il faut un minimum de connaissance en anglais.
Sinon, XCode en anglais, c'est normal je dirais...


----------



## Five 4 U (13 Septembre 2011)

Il me semble que Xcode ne contient que la langue anglaise.


----------



## Macnico01 (13 Septembre 2011)

Ok merci aufaite c'est pas long a telecharger j ai mi 30 min pour le telecharger


----------



## brieucdesamois (14 Septembre 2011)

Cela dépend de ton débit de connexion pour le téléchargement.

Pour ce qui est de Xcode, c'est bien normal qu'il soit en anglais car il est seulement disponible dans "ce langage". Qui plus, les 3/4 des sites qui l'abordent sont en anglais aussi.


----------



## RobTaku (21 Septembre 2011)

30 minutes je trouve que ça reste quand même pas mal par rapport à la plupart des IDE


----------



## brieucdesamois (21 Septembre 2011)

Moi cela a pris beaucoup plus longtemps et j'ai pourtant pas une mauvaise connexion ...


----------



## Alban95 (11 Octobre 2011)

moi c'est pareil, avec une connexion normale j'ai mis 2h


----------

